# In cosa esattamente Cr7 sarebbe più completo di Messi



## Torros (5 Marzo 2016)

leggo sempre sta cosa è la trovo ridicola.

vediamo un pò:
Tecnica: Messi gli mangia in testa
Dribbling: CR7 ha un dribbling sotto la media, anche perché con quel fisico da pachiderma non può pretendere molto.
Messi in questo aspetto è invece il migliore al mondo per distacco. Mentre Cr7 fa 10000 doppi passi per poi passarla indietro Messi ha saltato mezza squadra.
Vision di gioco: non è un confronto
Passaggi: non è un confronto.
Tiro:qui i numeri parlano chiaro, Messi ha una percentuale di tiri in porta più precisa di quella di CR7. Cr7 ha un tiro prevalentemente di potenza, Messi ha il classico tiro a giro che è ben più preciso, proprio per questo Messi calcia benissimo anche da fermo con poco spazio, in questo solo Robben è paragonabile. Raramente poi vedi Messi mandarla in tribuna.
Punizioni: anche qui i numeri sulla precisione dicono Messi. Messi ha semplicemente una tecnica nei fondamentali superiore. 
Finalizzazione: se la giocano, ma Messi lo reputo cmq migliore, sopratutto a causa del fatto che è molto più agile e grazie a questo negli ultimi metri risulta più letale. 

Insomma Cr7 lo vedo superiore solo nei colpi di testa, per il resto non c'è confronto. La storia che sia più completo è una barzelletta. 


Pure essendo un grandissimo giocatore tecnicamente e atleticamente, Cr7 nel mondo in questo aspetti sta dietro a diversi, la cosa che lo ha reso in questi anni quello che è sopratutto il suo posizionamento, il fiuto del gol, i movimenti che fa, senza quelli sarebbe stato un ottima ala, ma non molto di più.


----------



## Snake (5 Marzo 2016)

ce l'hai durissimo oggi 

comunque fondamentalmente non posso che essere d'accordo, ho sempre trovato questa storia della maggior completezza di Ronaldo una legenda metropolitana, credo che al massimo si possa affermare che sia un attaccante più completo perchè avendo doti fisiche superiori può fare gol in diversi modi, ma come giocatore a 360° è un altro discorso.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Marzo 2016)

dal punto di vista fisico è più completo, ha colpi in acrobazia che messi si sogna, ha molta più fisicità non penso che vi voglia un mago per capirlo


----------



## Torros (5 Marzo 2016)

fisicamente si, atleticamente no, sono due cose diverse. 

Ibra ha più fisico di Bale, ma il gallese è molto più atletico.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Marzo 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> fisicamente si, atleticamente no, sono due cose diverse.
> 
> Ibra ha più fisico di Bale, ma il gallese è molto più atletico.



messi atleticamente e fisicamente è quasi nullo


----------



## Torros (5 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> messi atleticamente e fisicamente è quasi nullo



atleticamente Messi è nullo? 

cos'è l'atletismo secondo te?

Nel calcio gli aspetti atletici più importanti sono accelerazione, equilibrio e agilità, in tutti questi 3 aspetti Messi è un atleta nettamente migliore di CR7. Specialmente per chi gioca sulla fascia e sulla trequarti questi sono gli aspetti atletici più importanti. Messi ha un fisico più adatto a giocare a calcio. Cr7 sarebbe più adatto solo da centravanti. Quante ali sopra al metro e 80 di successo, ricordi?


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Marzo 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> atleticamente Messi è nullo?
> 
> cos'è l'atletismo secondo te?
> 
> Nel calcio gli aspetti atletici più importanti sono accelerazione, equilibrio e agilità, in tutti questi 3 aspetti Messi è un atleta nettamente migliore di CR7. Specialmente per chi gioca sulla fascia e sulla trequarti questi sono gli aspetti atletici più importanti. Messi ha un fisico più adatto a giocare a calcio. Cr7 sarebbe più adatto solo da centravanti. Quante ali sopra al metro e 80 di successo, ricordi?



se intendi questo come atletismo va bene io non intendo questo, hai presente Bolt? ? quello è un atleta


----------



## Torros (5 Marzo 2016)

un atleta per fare i 100 metri ma qui si parla di calcio, le doti atletiche di bolt non sono essenziali nel calcio, quelle di Messi invece sono ciò che lo hanno fatto eccellere in questo sport.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Marzo 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> un atleta per fare i 100 metri ma qui si parla di calcio, le doti atletiche di bolt non sono essenziali nel calcio, quelle di Messi invece sono ciò che lo hanno fatto eccellere in questo sport.



se devi fare 100 metri di campo palla al piede sulla fascia in contropiede li faccio fare CR7 non a messi


----------



## JesusHeKnows (6 Marzo 2016)

Li ritengo completi entrambi, Messi é leggermente sopra di lui perché é più imprevedibile...però negli anni 90 e inizi 2000, secondo me, non sarebbero stati così forti, Anzi....Ronaldo, quello vero, era un altra roba


----------



## Danielsan (6 Marzo 2016)

Per me sono entrambi due alieni.
Penso che sia piu una provocazione dire che Ronaldo a parte doppi passi fini a se stessi non ha dribbling e che tecnicamente Messi gli mangia in testa. Sono semplicemente due giocatori diversi, con movenze diverse e stili di gioco diversi. Alcuni preferiscono il portoghese altri l'argentino come è bello e giusto che sia.

Comunque se fossi un presidente e potessi sceglierne uno dei due prenderei tutta la vita quello con la maglia numero 10.


----------



## LukeLike (6 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> se devi fare 100 metri di campo palla al piede sulla fascia in contropiede li faccio fare CR7 non a messi


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Marzo 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


>



non erano in contropiede li ha saltati tutti con la sua abilità, in questo è meglio di cristiano


----------



## LukeLike (6 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non erano in contropiede li ha saltati tutti con la sua abilità, in questo è meglio di cristiano



Beh, questo rende la cosa ancora più complicata. Solitamente su contropiede la difesa è scoperta o posizionata non benissimo, qui invece fa fuori tutta la difesa schierata.
Tra l'altro, non sono sicuro di aver capito chi preferisci tra i due 
Comunque "A Barca fan loves Messi, a Real Madrid fan loves Ronaldo, a football fan loves both".
Io prenderei Messi comunque. Più decisivo e incisivo nelle partite che contano.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Marzo 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Beh, questo rende la cosa ancora più complicata. Solitamente su contropiede la difesa è scoperta o posizionata non benissimo, qui invece fa fuori tutta la difesa schierata.
> Tra l'altro, non sono sicuro di aver capito chi preferisci tra i due
> Comunque "A Barca fan loves Messi, a Real Madrid fan loves Ronaldo, a football fan loves both".
> Io prenderei Messi comunque. Più decisivo e incisivo nelle partite che contano.



i'm Madrid fan..sono entrambi forti, io amo il modo di giocare di Cristiano, mi piace di più, ha un repertorio più completo


----------



## Sotiris (6 Marzo 2016)

senza scomodare Ronaldo quello vero o altre leggende come Maradona o Van Basten, se lo Shevchenko 99-2006 avesse giocato in questi anni ed in questa Liga avrebbe segnato più di Messi e Cr7 e vinto 6-7 palloni d'oro.


----------



## JesusHeKnows (6 Marzo 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> senza scomodare Ronaldo quello vero o altre leggende come Maradona o Van Basten, se lo Shevchenko 99-2006 avesse giocato in questi anni ed in questa Liga avrebbe segnato più di Messi e Cr7 e vinto 6-7 palloni d'oro.



Ma Sheva non é inferiore a nessuno ( nel mio immaginario XD)


----------



## Sotiris (6 Marzo 2016)

JesusHeKnows ha scritto:


> Ma Sheva non é inferiore a nessuno ( nel mio immaginario XD)



anche per me, ma non volevo sembrare troppo di parte. ;-)


----------



## The Ripper (6 Marzo 2016)

Per me Messi è favoloso ma non la paragono mai a nessuno perché fuori dal contesto Barça non ce lo vedo a fare quello che ha fatto finora.
Ronaldo è un giocatore che farebbe faville ovunque, secondo me Messi no


----------



## Snake (6 Marzo 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> senza scomodare Ronaldo quello vero o altre leggende come Maradona o Van Basten, se lo Shevchenko 99-2006 avesse giocato in questi anni ed in questa Liga avrebbe segnato più di Messi e Cr7 e vinto 6-7 palloni d'oro.



si 50


----------



## davoreb (6 Marzo 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> senza scomodare Ronaldo quello vero o altre leggende come Maradona o Van Basten, se lo Shevchenko 99-2006 avesse giocato in questi anni ed in questa Liga avrebbe segnato più di Messi e Cr7 e vinto 6-7 palloni d'oro.



Sono d'accordo in parte, basta vedere i numeri di Suarez e Neymar che fannno un goal a partita anche loro anche quando Messi era infortunato.

A me piacerebbe vedere Messi fuori dal contesto Barca magari in Premier League, comunque penso che sia più forte di CR7 ma non cosi tanto con il topic sottointende.

Io penso che il giocatore forse più sottovalutato a livello di storia del calcio sia Van Basten in parte per il suo infortunio al Top della carriera e lui si che poteva arrivare tranquillamente a 5-6 palloni d'oro ed essere considerato tra i 5 più forti della storia.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Marzo 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> senza scomodare Ronaldo quello vero o altre leggende come Maradona o Van Basten, se lo Shevchenko 99-2006 avesse giocato in questi anni ed in questa Liga avrebbe segnato più di Messi e Cr7 e vinto 6-7 palloni d'oro.


Madonna, 'sto nostalgismo è una piaga.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Marzo 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Per me Messi è favoloso ma non la paragono mai a nessuno perché fuori dal contesto Barça non ce lo vedo a fare quello che ha fatto finora.
> Ronaldo è un giocatore che farebbe faville ovunque, secondo me Messi no



questo è il mio pensiero da sempre..sono stradaccordo con te


----------



## koti (6 Marzo 2016)

Sono d'accordo con Torros


----------



## Sotiris (6 Marzo 2016)

ma anche Ronaldinho quei 2-3 anni che ha voluto fare il calciatore era per me di un'altra categoria rispetto a Messi e Ronaldo, quello falso.


----------



## Snake (6 Marzo 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Madonna, 'sto nostalgismo è una piaga.



Maradona poi ce lo vedo segnare 60 gol nel calcio moderno


----------



## davoreb (6 Marzo 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Madonna, 'sto nostalgismo è una piaga.



Come è una piaga pensare che solo in base al numero di goal o la velocità Messi è meglio di tutti o CR7 è meglio di tutti del passato.

Con il cambiamento delle regole, palloni, attrezzature, campi, medicina non puoi paragonare i numeri di questi giocatori con quelli di 10-15 anni fa.


----------



## davoreb (6 Marzo 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> Maradona poi ce lo vedo segnare 60 gol nel calcio moderno



Van basten io ce lo vedo tranquillamente fare 1 goal a partita in liga, cosi come Sheva o il Ronaldo brasiliano.

Maradona non lo so ma il Napoli ha vinto due campionati in 100 anni e c'era lui. Se togli Milan, Juve e Inter negli ultimi 30 anni sono stati vinti 4 campionati, di questi due li ha vinti lui, è innegabile che sia stato un unicum nella storia.


----------



## koti (6 Marzo 2016)

Per me Suarez non ha niente da invidiare a Sheva, anzi. Parlate chiaramente per nostalgia e per affetto verso il milanista ragazzi.
Su Van Basten invece potrei essere d'accordo (di sicuro non lo metterei ai livelli di Messi però).


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Marzo 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> *Come è una piaga pensare che solo in base al numero di goal o la velocità Messi è meglio di tutti *o CR7 è meglio di tutti del passato.
> 
> Con il cambiamento delle regole, palloni, attrezzature, campi, medicina non puoi paragonare i numeri di questi giocatori con quelli di 10-15 anni fa.


Da questo capisco che tu Messi non l'hai visto giocare molte volte. Messi non è soltanto il numero di goal che fa(disumano) ma è ben altro: mi riferisco alla rifinitura, perché Messi è il miglior assist man al mondo oltre ad essere il miglior goleador; mi riferisco alla regia, sempre perché Messi è il miglior regista al mondo oltre che il miglior goleador e il miglior assist man. Giocatori totali come Messi non se ne vedevano dai tempi dell'Arancia meccanica ma questo proprio non lo volete capire o semplicemente non lo volete vedere.


----------



## Sotiris (6 Marzo 2016)

quando il sig. Messi farà una cosa del genere in un Mondiale, invece di farsela sotto, allora potrà avvicinarsi a Maradona


----------



## Sotiris (6 Marzo 2016)

idem quando il sig. C. Ronaldo porterà a vincere il Portogallo in un Europeo facendo un gol così, allora potrà avvicinarsi a Van Basten.


----------



## Jino (6 Marzo 2016)

Messi è il calcio, l'essenza pura. E' talento, è classe. Cristiano Ronaldo è la chiara dimostrazione di cosa vuol dire saper sfruttare a pieno il suo talento, di vosa vuol dire allenarsi a mille, essere un professionista perfetto.


----------



## Snake (6 Marzo 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Van basten io ce lo vedo tranquillamente fare 1 goal a partita in liga, cosi come Sheva o il Ronaldo brasiliano.
> 
> Maradona non lo so ma il Napoli ha vinto due campionati in 100 anni e c'era lui. Se togli Milan, Juve e Inter negli ultimi 30 anni sono stati vinti 4 campionati, di questi due li ha vinti lui, è innegabile che sia stato un unicum nella storia.



Tu credi seriamente che Messi sia considerato uno dei più grandi giocatori di sempre solo per lo spropositato numero di gol che segna? perchè se pensi questo non vale nemmeno la pena continuare a discutere.


----------



## Sotiris (6 Marzo 2016)

a mio parere i giocatori osannati in questo momento storico sono ottimi giocatori ma non fenomeni.
Cristiano Ronaldo pur giocando nel Real Madrid dal 2009 non ha spostato minimamente gli equilibri, tanto che il Real con o senza di lui avrebbe comunque raccolto solo le briciole del Barcelona, che ha vissuto una generazione di canterani impareggiabile.
Messi, idem. Anche senza di lui il Barcelona ha una struttura ed avrebbe avuto una struttura tecnica complessiva quasi impareggiabile.
Il loro essere non determinanti, per quanto la loro asserita fama imporrebbe, lo si vede nelle rispettive nazionali.

L'ultimo vero fuoriclasse che io abbia visto in campo è e rimane il Ronaldinho che aveva voglia di fare il giocatore di calcio.


----------



## Snake (6 Marzo 2016)

mi sa che col fiasco ci sei andato pesante


----------



## Zetton (6 Marzo 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> a mio parere i giocatori osannati in questo momento storico sono ottimi giocatori ma non fenomeni.
> Cristiano Ronaldo pur giocando nel Real Madrid dal 2009 non ha spostato minimamente gli equilibri, tanto che il Real con o senza di lui avrebbe comunque raccolto solo le briciole del Barcelona, che ha vissuto una generazione di canterani impareggiabile.
> Messi, idem. Anche senza di lui il Barcelona ha una struttura ed avrebbe avuto una struttura tecnica complessiva quasi impareggiabile.
> Il loro essere non determinanti, per quanto la loro asserita fama imporrebbe, lo si vede nelle rispettive nazionali.
> ...


Anche io la penso così, non avrei potuto dirlo meglio. 
Secondo me il giocatore più forte degli ultimi 20 anni è stato Zidane, per continuità e decisività. Se non avesse trovato il miglior portiere degli ultimi 20 anni come avversario questo si portava a casa mondiale e pallone d'oro a 35 anni. Quella Francia ha avuto alcuni dei più grandi talenti del nuovo millennio, penso ad Henry o Thuram, eppure per tutti era la Francia di Zidane. Ha deciso praticamente tutto ciò che contava, se teniamo conto che non era neanche un attaccante per me era un mostro.


----------



## davoreb (6 Marzo 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> Tu credi seriamente che Messi sia considerato uno dei più grandi giocatori di sempre solo per lo spropositato numero di gol che segna? perchè se pensi questo non vale nemmeno la pena continuare a discutere.



No infatti stavo rispondendo a un commento su Maradona fare 60 goal a stagione come Messi.


----------



## Torros (6 Marzo 2016)

Per me quelli che sostengono che Messi e Cr7 segnano tanto a causa delle difese hanno completamente ragione.
Voglio dire non solo Cr7 e Messi hanno la media di un gol a partita, ma anche Ibra, Aguero, Lewandoski, Benzema, Higuain, Neymar Suarez, Diego Costa, Falcao, Cavani. Una volta superare i 30 gol stagionali era difficile, mantenere la media di 1 gol a partita era molto difficile. 

Per me incidono un paio di fattori:
-calcio più offensivo e meno difensivo
-calcio più organizzato offensivamente
-squadroni, nel senso che oggi ci sono tanti squadroni, con tanti top player riuniti in poche squadre e questo mette gli attaccanti nelle condizioni migliori. 

Insomma penso che il calcio si sia evoluto. Potremo definirla la riforma Guardiola, dopo di lui molti hanno cominciato a giocare di possesso nell'area avversaria, mettendo gli attaccanti chiaramente nelle condizioni migliori.


----------



## Snake (6 Marzo 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> No infatti stavo rispondendo a un commento su Maradona fare 60 goal a stagione come Messi.



ma francamente non dovevi nemmeno rispondere su quello, di Maradona si può dire di tutto ed elevarlo a Dio onnipotente quanto vi pare ma come finalizzatore non ha niente a che fare con un Messi, sarebbe come paragonare Stockton a Michael Jordan. 60 gol nel calcio moderno e in una squadra come il Barca dove gli anarchici, discontinui e fancazzisti hanno sempre avuto vita molto breve li avrebbe fatti nei suoi sogni più bagnati, non è nemmeno da porsi il dubbio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Marzo 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> a mio parere i giocatori osannati in questo momento storico sono ottimi giocatori ma non fenomeni.
> Cristiano Ronaldo pur giocando nel Real Madrid dal 2009 non ha spostato minimamente gli equilibri, tanto che il Real con o senza di lui avrebbe comunque raccolto solo le briciole del Barcelona, che ha vissuto una generazione di canterani impareggiabile.
> Messi, idem. Anche senza di lui il Barcelona ha una struttura ed avrebbe avuto una struttura tecnica complessiva quasi impareggiabile.
> *Il loro essere non determinanti, per quanto la loro asserita fama imporrebbe, lo si vede nelle rispettive nazionali.*
> ...


E qui casca l'asino: sostenere che Ronaldo e, soprattutto, Messi non siano determinanti è pura distorsione della realtà. 
Il Barcellona non avrebbe vinto quello che ha vinto senza Messi e i goal di Messi non li avrebbe fatti nessun altro al di fuori dello stesso Messi. È una barzelletta che vi va di raccontare quella "dei campioni intorno a Messi". È vero, il Barcellona aveva Xavi, Iniesta, Henry, Eto'o, Villa, Pedro, Dani Alves... ma una squadra così non vince 3 Champions League stracciando la concorrenza; una squadra così vince la Champions e poi l'anno dopo cala. La discriminante delle tre Champions League è stato proprio Messi, specialmente nell'ultima Champions League, dove al ritorno della Pulce anche il Barcellona ha ricominciato a giocare a calcio, dopo due anni di più assoluto anonimato a livello europeo.

Capitolo goal: prendi le classifiche cannonieri degli ultimi anni della serie A e della Liga, paragonale e vedrai che nei due campionati si fanno gli stessi goal; sono Messi e Ronaldo ad essere l'anomalia, la "falla in Matrix", non è il campionato a farli rendere così. Altrimenti mi spieghi perché Benzema non segna come Ronaldo e qualsiasi compagno di Messi(da Eto'o a Suarez) non ha mai segnato come Messi?

Capitolo nazionale: Messi ha fatto le stesse cose di Maradona con la nazionale; l'unica discriminante sono quelle 4 partite in croce del 1986 che hanno portato il mondiale all'Argentina. Ripeto: 4 partite, poi anche Maradona ha perso Cope America su Cope America come Messi e anche Maradona ha perso un mondiale in finale come la Pulce. A me fa ridere il discorso sulla nazionale perché voi per quelle 4 partite volete seriamente barattare i 10 anni di dominio assoluto di Messi nel panorama calcistico mondiale. 4 partite vs 10 anni. Imbarazzante è un eufemismo.


----------



## mr.wolf (6 Marzo 2016)

il paragone non era tra Messi e Ronaldo?..adesso che c'entra Maradona


----------



## Torros (7 Marzo 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E qui casca l'asino: sostenere che Ronaldo e, soprattutto, Messi non siano determinanti è pura distorsione della realtà.
> Il Barcellona non avrebbe vinto quello che ha vinto senza Messi e i goal di Messi non li avrebbe fatti nessun altro al di fuori dello stesso Messi. È una barzelletta che vi va di raccontare quella "dei campioni intorno a Messi". È vero, il Barcellona aveva Xavi, Iniesta, Henry, Eto'o, Villa, Pedro, Dani Alves... ma una squadra così non vince 3 Champions League stracciando la concorrenza; una squadra così vince la Champions e poi l'anno dopo cala. La discriminante delle tre Champions League è stato proprio Messi, specialmente nell'ultima Champions League, dove al ritorno della Pulce anche il Barcellona ha ricominciato a giocare a calcio, dopo due anni di più assoluto anonimato a livello europeo.
> 
> Capitolo goal: prendi le classifiche cannonieri degli ultimi anni della serie A e della Liga, paragonale e vedrai che nei due campionati si fanno gli stessi goal; sono Messi e Ronaldo ad essere l'anomalia, la "falla in Matrix", non è il campionato a farli rendere così. Altrimenti mi spieghi perché Benzema non segna come Ronaldo e qualsiasi compagno di Messi(da Eto'o a Suarez) non ha mai segnato come Messi?
> ...



Benzema lavora per Ronaldo, piazza Benzema nel Bayern e avrà numeri simili a Lewa e vicini a Ronaldo.
Chi si chiede perché Benzema o altri nel Real non segnano quanto Cr7, non ha seguito le partite del Real e non conosce l'impostazione tattica del Real.
Più volte ho visto Benzema fare l'ala al posto di Cr7, anche perché benzema ha una tecnica e un dribbling migliori seppur sia meno veloce. 


Messi è l'unico vero alieno. 
ecco la differenza tra i gol di Cr7 e quelli di Messi e avrai anche la risposta del perché Cr7 segna tanto. 






Benzema del resto a Lione a 20 anni arrivava tranquillamente ad oltre 30 gol stagionale e la Ligue 1 è certamente più fisica e difensiva della Liga. Benzema è limitato da Ronaldo.


----------



## Snake (7 Marzo 2016)

L'_ottimo giocatore_ ieri ha sciorinato il repertorio completo: serpentine, traccianti di 50 metri a tagliare tutto il campo degni dei migliori playmaker in circolazione, passaggi in profondità col compasso, tiro chirurgico all'angolino dopo essersi portato a spasso mezza difesa ecc...

Questo Messi lo fa praticamente ogni partita, io lo so perchè lo seguo sempre, chi lo considera un ottimo giocatore mi sa che di partite ne vede poche


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Marzo 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Benzema lavora per Ronaldo, piazza Benzema nel Bayern e avrà numeri simili a Lewa e vicini a Ronaldo.
> Chi si chiede perché Benzema o altri nel Real non segnano quanto Cr7, non ha seguito le partite del Real e non conosce l'impostazione tattica del Real.
> Più volte ho visto Benzema fare l'ala al posto di Cr7, anche perché benzema ha una tecnica e un dribbling migliori seppur sia meno veloce.
> 
> ...


Il mio discorso, ovviamente, verteva di più su Messi. Ho citato Ronaldo perché, sebbene inferiore all'argentino, direi che resta un calciatore spaziale, almeno per quanto fatto vedere fino alla _decima_ e al netto dell'involuzione degli ultimi due anni.


----------



## mandraghe (7 Marzo 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Capitolo nazionale: Messi ha fatto le stesse cose di Maradona con la nazionale; l'unica discriminante sono quelle 4 partite in croce del 1986 che hanno portato il mondiale all'Argentina. Ripeto: 4 partite, poi anche Maradona ha perso Cope America su Cope America come Messi e anche Maradona ha perso un mondiale in finale come la Pulce. A me fa ridere il discorso sulla nazionale perché voi per quelle 4 partite volete seriamente barattare i 10 anni di dominio assoluto di Messi nel panorama calcistico mondiale. 4 partite vs 10 anni. Imbarazzante è un eufemismo.



Su questo punto non sono d'accordo, perché se si confrontano le nazionali con cui ha giocato Maradona, e quelle di Messi, le prime sono un branco di scappati di casa, esclusi Valdano e Batista. Messi, ha avuto delle seleccion fortissime e di contro si è trovato anche il Brasile peggiore di sempre, eppure ha cannato gli appuntamenti importanti. 

Di Messi si può e si deve dire ogni bene, però è innegabile che in nazionale la sua carriera sia un gradino inferiore a Maradona. 

E finché non vincerà qualcosa di importante con la seleccion, nel comune sentire del popolo argentino, rimarrà un gradino sotto a Diego che, anche per motivi extracalcistici (ad. es. la rivincita sugli odiati inglesi a pochi anni dalla guerra delle Malvine), rimane tutt'oggi un mito inviolato.


----------



## Torros (8 Marzo 2016)

sono d'accordo per il discorso Messi Nazionale, però se Higuain e Palacio mettevano quelle palle dentro parleremo d'altro, visto che Messi in finale gioco da solo e gioco bene. In tutto il mondiale l'unico che ha dato un contributo alla causa argentina, fu oltre a Messi in parte Di Maria, Aguero sfortunato ebbe problemi fisici e cmq non ha un ruolo bene definito in quella squadra visto che per me può giocare solo seconda punta. Higuain fece ridere mangiandosi di tutto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Marzo 2016)

Ancora con queste discussioni sterili? Ognuno ha il suo preferito..che noia voler per forza spiegare chi è meglio...
A me personalmente stanno sul ca..o entrambi


----------

